#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 【原創】<<大漠>> - 戰地狼嗷   "第五話 潛入"

## 大漠之狼

試發，發文速度及續文，依回應決定。
以下~先放簡介。

此文，非獸人文。

=================================

內容簡介:

    全世界因為臭氧層破洞，各地都在漸漸暖化，極地更是逐漸消失，
很多地區都開始沙漠化，沙漠地區原僅存的少數綠木林，也都一一
消失……

       此故事是在描述，在蒙古沙漠地帶生存的族群-狼，
   為了生存，而展開的一場你爭我奪、血腥殺戮的戰爭，這場浩劫
   之中，有著狼兒的情感、義氣，無懼的犧牲只為了ㄧ片新天地，
   讓家人、愛人，不再受著挨餓之苦……

    當人類與鐵血狼兒碰上，是不是一場血腥廝殺?
    因為一時踏錯腳步，葬送了許多戰友的過錯，主人翁決定漂泊，展開尋找死亡之所的旅行……

    為了贖罪，再次地回到他出生的地方，因為…一則求救的口信。

    家族存亡，面臨最大危機……。

===================================

先打個廣告，有興趣的歡迎準備佔沙發。

===================================

正文，以下開始。

===================================

"大漠中求生的戰士宣言"


   我的族群，在廣大無際、冷酷無情的大漠上，我們努力地在窘境中求生，
我們狼族的信念是不論環境氣候多麼嚴苛而被打敗，我們是這麼深信的，只
是我們的根據地已經漸漸沙化，必須找尋另一片綠地，就連獵物…

    狼群有著嚴謹的紀律，滿1歲的公狼一律為戰士，對我們狼族戰士而言，
恐懼並不足以構成威脅，團隊合作是我們所講求，那怕敵人是一頭公獅，
冷靜、默契、有規律的行動將使我們必勝，早把生死置之度外只為了給予
後代一個安逸的新天地，或許這才是狼族之所以得以存活至今的最大原因。

    如果要說狼族的信念是什麼，是不怕死的信念?不對，是合作精神?不對，
簡單來說，就像不死鳥一樣的決心，即使肉體不再活潑，戰士的靈魂將會寄
託於新一代的生命，不死的決心，將會一直一直流傳下去，不到最後一刻，
決不輕言放棄，目前給予我們戰士的最大考驗，就是氣候的異變所帶來的…
戰爭，為了讓自己的族群存活下去，必須展開一場奪命廝殺，同類相殘…

    只是最大的敵人…不是沙化，也不是其他的族群，更不是拿著槍械的人類
，而是多變的黃沙…總是隨著他的心情喜怒來改變自己的型態，總是那麼的
令人措手不及，多變的大漠…才是真正抹殺了許多生命的幕後黑手。

----------


## 大漠之狼

開頭


      我，西姆，身長1米多，來自蒙古，現在蒙古持續沙漠化，綠洲漸日稀疏，而我們依賴的獵物相反的也逐日變少，我住的地方，放眼望去，長沙遍野，往深處走，會看到逐日被侵蝕的綠木森林，我和我的同伴就住在那兒，過著食物鏈應有的生活，我擁有灰白色的宗毛，以及我們驕傲的利齒尖爪，沒錯，人類管我們叫狼…
        「西姆!你別老是發呆」一隻比我小半個頭的褐毛狼兒，口中頻頻發出磨牙聲，「頭目在叫了，你也別老神在在的悠閒發慌」

        「.…我一下就過去」我冷冷道，依舊眺望著遠方一望無際的沙漠，

        「你想啥?」他也沿著我注目的方向看了過去，什麼也沒有，只有黃沙，我猛然起身，掉頭離開，小個也跟了上來，他撓了撓我的手臂道，「你失戀啦?還是有對象?」

       「你想太多了」我撞開他，裂嘴的道，小個趕緊換成正常走法，尾巴還不停的搖，我們走了將近3分鐘，周圍的綠樹，漸漸變的稀疏，

       「西姆他們來了」一群排列整齊的狼兒，各個站的有模有樣，一見西姆來了，後方的狼兒便大聲喊道，接著全員更是絲毫不敢鬆懈亂動，

       「頭目!我帶西姆來了」小個向前跑了三步，喊完便旋即轉身，列入後方隊伍，前方有個石台，後方聳立著高約6米的石壁，這裡都是我們的集合點，一個黝黑的身影，走近台前，盯著我，那銳利的眼神，令人畏懼不得不尊敬，年紀略大，身形也就和我一般大，但他卻有當頭目的資格與霸氣，連我都得敬他三分，

       「頭目」我鎮定的走上前，與頭目眼神交接，「西姆報到」

       「恩!這陣子都慢了些啊」頭目跳了下來，矯健的身手絲毫不顯年紀，頭目看我張了張嘴卻不知該回些什麼，他繼續道，「我打算將隊長的職務交給你試試」

        我大驚，看向前任隊長，他體型比我大了2倍，壯碩的頭顱，足以咬碎石塊的下顎力，他就在一旁緊盯著我，「怎麼突然要我接朗五的職位?」

       「願意試試?」他和藹的道，「還是會害怕?」

       「在狼兒的眼中毫無懼意可言」

       朗五挺著壯碩的身子，獠牙顯露，似乎在說，你敢接我就把你宰了，他伸出的爪子，在地上磨刀霍霍，

       「我的榮幸」

       「哈哈!有志氣!」頭目別過頭看了朗五一眼，即使朗五的身體是我們這兒最壯碩的，在頭目面前還適如同嬰兒般，半句話不敢言，頭目昂首大喊，「有人有意見嗎?」

       「沒有!」眾人齊聲回答，因為我們心中都相信，頭目的決定是正確的，因此我們才會追隨他至今，

       「西姆，你既是隊長，就應該為狼群貢獻」頭目又跳上了石台，對著眾群喊道，「現在食物逐漸減少，迫使我們不得不向外擴張，為了生存，我們必須找尋另一片新天地，為了這兒的子子孫孫，我們戰士要怎麼做?」

       「為家人夥伴付出自己的一份心力，哪怕戰死沙場，也要為後人開闢前往新世界的路程」眾人齊喊道，因為沙漠化的緣故，我們這兒的水源也逐漸減少，一定得向外遷移，在找到適合的地方前，只有死守住這，不被其他外來勢力佔據，綠洲也已一一消失，別的狼群一定會找來這，當然，又或是其他族群，

       「事不宜遲!第1小隊跟我走，2、3小隊跟著西姆狩獵，4、5守住家園!」一聲令下，2方分頭跑開，有規律的快速行動著，默契，是戰鬥隊伍第一要點，在沒有命令及指令狀態下，必須猜到其他人會有怎樣的動作，並且不亂陣腳，1小隊有6、7人，各個都是驍勇善戰的精英，

----------


## 大漠之狼

第一話  西姆

       「西姆!恭喜你阿!成為隊長囉」小個從後面衝了上來，滿臉笑意道，小個是歸屬第3小隊的，

       「笨蛋!誰叫你脫隊的」我定睛直視著前方，接著大喊，「所有人!仔細注意哪裡有獵物的動靜」

       「是!」

       我們已完全跑離綠洲，接著四周都是一望無際的黃沙，眼利的，鼻尖的，不停搜著四方，由15匹狼組成的小分隊，在這廣大無邊的黃沙上，顯得極為渺小，要在這麼大一處尋食，簡直是難上加難，

       「報告!毫無動靜!」一名毛色有些橘黃的狼喘著粗氣道，他兩耳豎的筆挺，雙眼炯炯有神，他是我們的傳令兵，敏捷的身手加上敏銳的洞察力，我們都稱之為飛毛，可見他是很盡責的在這搜了一個大圈子，

       「那麼我想這方圓百裡內是不會有食物了」

       「沒啦!嘿嘿」飛毛舔了舔嘴，「隊長嘴巴真甜」

       「走吧!我們繼續往前搜索」嘹喨的聲音傳到了眾狼耳裡，非常迅速的歸隊，我們就這樣搜索了一區接著一區，始終還是那一望無際的黃沙不變，只是明亮的太陽，已經漸漸被地平線吞噬了一大半，

      「阿呼~完全沒有收穫耶」小個趴在地上發著牢騷，「今天是最難找的一天」

      「你們就先休息吧!我一下就回來」說完，不等回覆掉頭就走這是我的一貫作風，眾人一聽，都趕緊歇會兒，儲蓄能量，只有飛毛趴了半分鐘，站了起來，甩了甩身上的沙子，朝著我離開的方向走去，這不是違背軍令，我想他只是擔心我想來幫我出一份心力，但他不曉得，是對是錯，

      「喂!飛毛!你不會累阿」小個叫道，

      「累阿!但這是我的責任」飛毛表情嚴肅的看了小個一眼，便繼續走，小個不解，但看其他人都休息的正舒服，他就不打算追問了，

      我也是漫無目地的走，畢竟我嚮往的地方，不知是何處，沒有歸屬感，就在打算要折頭的時候，有一個東西讓我停住腳步，一股奇妙的感覺在我胸口升起，是人類，坐在一隻駱駝背上，她散發著奇怪的氣息，眼神不自主的就往她那飄，是因為我那饑餓難耐的肚子吧!

     「有了!有獵物了!」後方傳來飛毛興奮的聲音，他舔了舔嘴，走到我身旁看著我，似乎在等著我下令，我猶豫了一會兒，飛毛小心翼翼的一步步向前，匍伏著前進，

      「等等!」我伸手輕壓住他的背，趴下去道，「看見那人類了吧!我們就跟著他，說不定會找到意想不到的地方」

      「要叫其他人嗎?」

      「不需要」我堅毅的看著飛毛，「我們就足夠了」我們開始跟隨那人類，那人類累了就拿起水袋喝了一口，又繼續走，真的是餓了，看飛毛的嘴角不停抽蓄，他是快忍不住了，

      「沒辦法了!時間不夠等他走到定點!」

      「對阿!我們已經離綠洲太遠了」飛毛讚同的猛地點頭，

      「這樣吧!」我開始說著對策，飛毛聽的很認真，「這樣你懂了嗎?」

      「嗯!不過那人類?」飛毛用疑惑的眼神看著我，

      「不值得我們殺」我淡淡道，接著發出一聲狼嚎，那將近夜裡的狼嚎，任誰聽了都會害怕，那是一種威嚇，見那人類一聽，快馬加鞭，還不時的回頭張望，「飛毛!你的速度夠快!去吧」

      「來囉!」飛毛一接命令馬上向目標俯衝而下，我們一直站在高處的沙丘，飛毛的速度再加上地利，簡直是如虎添翼，「我親愛的小親親!讓我來把你殺啦~~」

----------


## 大漠之狼

第二話  戰術

      那人類看起來就乾巴巴的，我的計劃是利用那人類找到更多的食物，我首先是慢慢的在上頭邊走邊觀察著，不料，那駱駝正往左斜上的沙丘猛奔，飛毛打了個彎，濺的滿身沙，下衝的力道瞬間折頭，腳打滑了，但很快就穩住身形，朝之奔去，

     「你這傢伙害得我差點跌倒!夠聰明!不過你還是逃不掉啦!」飛毛吼道，但眼看距離逐漸拉大，因為飛毛的體力是我們當中消耗量算最大的，偵查兵，飛毛眼中出現一片迷茫，不甘心的感覺，看獵物離自己越來越遠，任誰都不好受，

      那人類不時往後看飛毛，僵硬的面容，終於稍顯寬心，一個不注意，突然整個兒先是一斜，失重的翻落沙丘，一道銀箭就這樣深深的刺進駱駝的長頸，濕熱的鮮血濺上了滾燙的黃沙，飛毛睜圓了大眼，頓時啞口無言，呆立在原地，兩獸就這樣連人帶沙的打滾兒，接著我雙腿出力，四肢穩穩插入沙中，凝眉裂嘴，見那駱駝拚死命地掙扎，但也只是白做工，使自己更加難受罷了，源源不絕的血河從頸部不斷滲出，

      飛毛暗道，「…即使我知道戰略，也還是會被嚇著，論戰鬥力及速度…」我鬆了口，還有兩條血絲從駱駝頸部延伸，懸在我的牙尖上，我舔去血痕道，「這駱駝顧一下」接著朝那人類走去，他穿著白紗，臉蛋羞澀的躲在她那又黑又長的細髮裡，我很好奇，畢竟沒近看過人類，我先是輕咬住白紗，再是一翻，我…愣住了，

      「隊長!要走了嗎?」飛毛喊道，見我沒反應，他更大聲喊道，「喂!隊長!你聽見了嗎?隊長~…」

      「吵死啦!我還沒聾呢!」我不甘示弱的吼了回去，不禁聳了一下，接著道，「你先帶那傢伙回去，同隊伍一起運回，戰士能饑，妻小不能餓!」

      「那…隊長你呢?」飛毛疑惑的注視著我，

      「我隨後到」我堅毅的看著他，兩人凝視了一會兒，飛毛突然笑了笑，小跑步的拖起絡鴕，並道，「隊長!我們都很相信你的」

       心裡擱了一下，半晌說不出話來，很快地，飛毛的背影漸漸消逝，我閉起雙眼，晃晃浮躁的腦袋，胸口奇異的感覺，越來越明顯，不是餓，是愛慕，第一次接觸到的感覺，「不對!這傢伙只是我的一步棋子…」我重新理了理頭緒，輕含住她的纖纖素手，輕彈可破，緩慢往原先她欲前往的方向拖行，在沙面上留下了軌跡，但很快就被後來居上的黃沙給掩蓋，

      「狩獵小隊回來啦!」一名左耳因戰爭斷了半截，黑毛夾雜著白毛的狼兒，他拉開嗓子大喊，很快地，原先駐守家園的5、6小隊迅速排成兩列，表情嚴肅正經，

     「算不錯了!一隻駱駝」小個吐著舌頭散熱的帶頭走了過來，

     「1，2，3……11，12…」斷耳的掙了掙眼睛道，「西姆呢？」

     「他可盡責了!還沒忙完呢」

     「第5小隊的來搬吧!」

     「是!」

     飛毛和同伴往裡走了將近半公里的路程，見機閃入左邊的綠木叢中，天色已經完全暗了，深夜裡，露出一雙陰狠的大眼正虎視眈眈的盯著林中走動的飛毛，飛毛耳朵豎了起來，警戒性的左右張望，終於受不住大吼，「誰!不要當縮頭烏龜，給我滾出來!」

----------


## 大漠之狼

第三話  前任隊長的壓迫

      從樹林裡竄出陰險又低沉的笑聲，樹林晃動的頻率可看出他的體型大小，

      飛毛依然警戒地道，「別搞陰森，朗五!」

     「你叫我什麼?!」朗五從樹林裡猛然跳出，他那龐大的臉龐，差5公分就碰著飛毛的鼻頭，飛毛嚇了一跳，但很快地鎮定下來，回道，「我說，朗五」

      說完就是一掌揮來，飛毛避之不及，一頭撞向一旁的大樹，朗五怒道，「我不是說過不準直呼我的名字嗎?你這區區的偵查兵，螞蟻!!」

      飛毛晃了晃腦袋站了起來，「你已經…不是隊長了，我又何必對你必恭必敬，你這待人方式，沒有任何一個部下會持續的信任你、支持你，更不必遵守你之前霸道的規則」

      朗五又是一個奸笑，變了個態度，「好好好~不說這了，你應該記得我要你幫我做什麼事吧…阿?」

      「沒錯!但我也說過，這是最後一次了!」飛毛正視著朗五，緩道，「你確定要聽?」

      朗五雙手交叉的趴了下來，犀利的眼光不友善的死盯著自己，

      飛毛仰望著天空，緩緩道，「論速度、謀略，及人品…」朗五閉起雙眼仔細的聽著，雙爪來不停的晃動，這是一個威脅、也是一個警告，飛毛無視於他的威脅，突然放大聲量吼道，「各個你都比不上，一點尾巴都摸不著，你勝的，只有力氣大罷了!!!」

     (碰!!!)

      「不要命!!」

      「嘎…」飛毛整個身子騰空，飛了出去，攔腰撞上了大樹，剎那間，飛毛感受到生死瞬間，那種痛楚把他從昏迷中勾勒回來，朗五不休地伸出巨大的手掌踩住飛毛的額頭，

      「如何?」

      「放…放開你的髒手」飛毛身體不停的抽續著，即便下半身感到無力，還是硬要挺起身子，朗五果真收回了手掌，舔了舔嘴，

      「你這藍毛怪物…」飛毛努力的站了起來，看的出來顯得極為吃力，

      「恩~繼續說吧!繼續說吧!我正在享受折磨你這叛徒的滋味，但是如果你對我懺悔的話，說不定…」朗五那狡詐的臉，任誰看了都會怒火直冒，飛毛感到一絲的恐懼，但不是對朗五的恐懼，是對死亡的恐懼，

      朗五伸起巨大的手掌，那尖銳爪牙的影子映照在飛毛的額上，飛毛吞了口口水，閉上眼，暗道，「要死…也要死的有尊嚴」便猛地抬頭對著朗五扯起嗓子怒吼，「來吧!如果你以為我會向你這王八求饒的話，那你就大錯特錯啦－!!!」

      「這是你自己的選擇!莫怪老子!」眼看那毫不留情的利爪直逼飛毛的額心，

      「頭目－我，飛毛，在此與您賤別啦－!!」

      「住手!」一個渾厚又沙啞的嗓聲，打斷了飛毛的怒吼，但並沒有打斷朗五揮出的手掌，一道烈光從空中降下，朗五只感到身體一沉，便整個人撲倒在地，「誰?!誰?!」

     「…頭、頭目」飛毛顫抖著聲音道，突然腳一軟，靠在了頭目背上，急忙得縮回身子，

       「沒關係!你就靠著吧!」頭目溫柔的道，眼神中散發著堅定、信念，飛毛愣了愣，這樣的眼神一對，使飛毛更有力氣，更有勇氣，他馬上站著筆挺，有力的道，「我好高興阿!真的好高興!頭目，您的出現，帶給了飛毛無比的勇氣!」

     「您…您都看見了?!」朗五站了起來，只是腳一個沒站穩，又跌了下去，「噗!」

       「是呀!不該聽的，我都聽見了呢!朗五，你是不是應該換換你的想法?畢竟飛毛也是曾經和你同甘共苦的夥伴」頭目和藹的看著朗五，朗五完全不敢直視頭目，只要一對道眼，他馬上又會轉向，

      「算了吧!他都是這樣對待部下的，相信頭目就是看中了這點，才會撤掉你隊長的職位!」飛毛差道，

      「你閉嘴!你沒有資格教訓我!」朗五朝著飛毛大吼，眼神散發的訊息就像是”下次一給我逮到機會，你的性命就不保了”似的，並且反過來問頭目，「頭目，您是真的因為那個原因要把我撤換的嗎?我哪裡有做不好的?我可是都把一切心力給了你們，為的是讓你們有更舒適的生活阿!」

      「你去問問你以前的部下，有哪個很舒適?以前我們過的根本不是狼的生活，睡眠時間都不足3小時!」飛毛激動地不能自己，「你把你的部下當成什麼了!!!」

     「好了!別說了，飛毛!」頭目打斷道，「我知道你所做的一切都是為了大家好，但是你這麼做只會害更多人痛苦，有些時候該換個想法，來比較到底哪個才有效率」

     「咕…」朗五低著頭發出不甘的低鳴，

    「朗五!如果你想通了，就和我ㄧ起回族群吧!大家都在等著你們一起吃呢!」頭目說完，便掉頭欲行，才一轉眼的時間，飛毛突然大喊，

    「小心阿!!!」

----------


## a70701111

以動物觀點出發？
似乎是小故事為準？
不過錯字還是請多注意。
缺少句號，建議在斷點的地方不要使用逗點代替。
雖然有說話沒錯，可是那會讓受感覺不像是一個結束。
小故事個人不反對，但別忘記待續字樣要加上去。
破折號跟刪節號都是兩個為一組的使用方式，即意：……&——。
角色配合的不算差。

下篇加油。

----------


## 大漠之狼

您好!
是以動物觀點沒錯!
此篇為長篇小說，
符號會注意。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

以第三話的結尾來看~

朗五似乎打算偷襲頭目(認真點頭(被打

真期待下一篇阿~

----------


## 大漠之狼

感謝皇天兄弟的回應，以下立刻~放文。  :Very Happy:  

表點符號的問題，晚點再去好好研究，打得真是習慣了!
唉!不好意思!
等OK了一併改過。

=================================
    第四話  大將之風

     突然頭目整個身子被拋上空中，到了拋物線的頂點，頭目腰一用力，變四肢朝地的懸在半空，飛毛想上前幫忙，可是他的腳卻始終不聽使喚的矗立在原地，動也不動，

    「哈哈哈哈!你死定啦!我恨透了，厭煩了你老是對我訓話啦!」朗五直奔到頭目將落下的地點上，露出粗大的獠牙，等著頭目掉下來給予致命一擊，

    但在飛毛仔細觀察後，發現頭目面色根本不為所動，那紅棕色參差著幾許銀白色的毛髮，在月光的印照下，顯得更為嚴肅、不可小覷，這種角色任誰看了，恐怕是唯恐避之不及阿，

    「你放棄吧!朗五!現在悔過還來得及」頭目在空中大喊，

     朗五卻依然堅定狂妄的答道，「頭目!是您，該放棄您的職位了!哈哈哈…」

     飛毛已經不擔心頭目了，反倒用憐憫的眼神看著朗五，

     朗五已經被權力沖昏頭，現在的他，看起來是如此可悲，都是欲望惹的禍，頭目心中思考著到底該怎麼做…

     就在此時，朗五的利牙就快碰到頭目的前腳時，頭目一個迴轉，朗五不緊咬了個空，腦門還被頭目的利牙給擊傷，鮮紅色的血液從朗五的腦門濺出，朗五瞬間倒地不起，吭都還來不及吭一聲，

    「他…死了嗎?」

    「朗五阿…朗五…」頭目失望地搖頭，接著緩道，「我還沒有放棄你的，希望這一擊，能夠讓你想通…你就在這好好休息吧…」

     語畢，兩人都朝著中心走去，留下朗五一個人在這樹林裡靜靜腦子。

     西姆在沙漠中，不停地走著，為的是要找到人類的根據地，也是為了要找到更多的獵物，因為現在的他，又飢又渴，已經是深夜了，西姆明知手邊就有食物，但又下不了手，就在兩難的絕望之際，眼前出現了ㄧ棵上頭被人類用刀砍過的仙人掌，西姆放下女子的手，奔到仙人掌旁聞了聞，雙腳站了起來，前腳架在仙人掌上頭，

    「阿!還有點水，真是天助我也!」我狂舔著水，一下就把水喝的精光，水光了，但人也醒了，女子一抬起頭看見我這個掠食者，就是一個尖叫，

     很顯然的，西姆並不喜歡那高分貝的叫聲，不經意的露出了獠牙對著她，那女子顫抖的口中念念有詞，聽不懂她到底在說些什麼，我警戒性的在她身邊轉了個圈子，她半句話也沒說，只是靜靜的看著我，我見她沒跑開，以為她是了解了我不會傷害她，於是我踏前ㄧ步，也是沒反應，第二步第三步…慢慢近了，那女子依然沒反應，只是看得出來，她盡量在克制自己發抖，

     就快了，沒反抗的願意讓我接近了，就在我心中產生一絲欣喜的時候，她的表情大變，左手揮出一把護身匕首，絲毫不留情的揮來，幸好我速度快，一個躍步，跳過了女子也閃過一劫，我敢說，換作是別的狼，不重傷也劃傷了，

    「妳…」我露出猙獰的面孔對著她，「不過是區區人類!我不殺妳你反到要殺起我來啦!阿?!」

    「阿──」她突然一個轉身向反方向逃開，還頻頻的回頭注意我有沒有追上她，

     我生氣阿，很生氣!沒想到被一個人類女子耍弄了ㄧ次，「哼!你快跑吧!別讓我追上你阿!」等她以為我沒追他時，我小跑步的跟了上去，「這次就換你帶我回你們的根據地吧」

----------


## a70701111

沒關係，有改過就好。
因為個人也看習慣這樣的標點，所以就說了。
唔？這樣的橋段阿。
觀點不會變得當下，要注意不能讓狼這邊知道一些他們本應不應該知道的事情。
只要抓的到這點，文章的走向應該不會變。
加油喔。

----------


## 大漠之狼

謝謝喔!
不過，是這樣嗎?
改過了，不過不確定是不是可以。  :狐狸冷汗:  

以下~放文。
=============================
    　第五話  潛入

    沙漠的根據地，眾狼兒們都在呼呼大睡了，就屬頭目與飛毛兩人同趴在巨石上看著天上那靜謐的夜空，夜晚的寒風撫過了耳際，輕輕柔柔的聲音就像在訴說著一首淒涼的小曲，頭目不禁嘆了口氣。

    「頭目!你怎麼啦?有什麼不愉快的事?」飛毛問。

    「……沒什麼」頭目雖然口頭上說沒什麼，但是面容卻已不禁意的顯露出一種憂愁。

    「我知道我和頭目您的身分相差懸殊，但是……」

    「欸!別說這話，我們都是一家人，不用那麼拘謹」

    「那這兒只有我們二人，我還挺希望能夠為您分擔一些……」飛毛有些不好意思的低下頭。

    「哈哈，我是真的沒有什麼!硬要說的話，老問題!就是環境問題囉!」頭目微微的笑了笑。

    「不是吧?」

    「現在這沙漠已經愈來愈難以生存，聽說西方的”青虎”帶領的狼群，佔領的那片綠木林也已經沙化了」

    「我們這兒離那最近，他們該不會要……」飛毛猛地起身，睜大眼地看著頭目。

     頭目微微搖了搖頭，「他們一定知道鬥不過我們，因為前一陣子才打過一仗，死傷慘重」

     飛毛一聽，這才放心的趴了下來道，「那這就沒什麼好嘆氣的啦!對吧對吧?不過那裡有婦女及小孩，我們要放著任他們自生自滅嗎?不過沒辦法阿!現在問題迫在眉睫，大家都是一樣的，如果讓他們來，就等於是引狼入室，糧食泉水都會不夠呢!」

    「……」頭目一句話也沒再說了，只是靜靜的盯著前方，飛毛也識相地閉起嘴，緩緩的進入夢鄉。




     離根據地15公里的地方。

　　　有一處，人類搭建的蒙古包，幾個幾個架在那裡，一旁還綁著幾隻正在休息的駱駝，很寧靜，很安詳，只不過這種寧靜在那女子進入某個蒙古包後，開始傳出了嘈雜的聲響，接著就是2名壯漢拿著獵槍衝了出來，四處查察看。

    「嘿!終於給我找到啦！」我滿意的搖了搖尾巴，壓低身子，靜靜地觀察。

     待那兩名壯漢進入了蒙古包後，不久那明亮的燈火熄了，我便開始移動，悄悄地再遠處圍著人類的駐紮地繞了個圈子，哇!真是有意想不到的收穫阿!你們猜猜我看到了什麼?竟有幾頭羊隻和凌牛，都正在打鼾呢!

    「哈哈!不趁此時還待到何時!」我毫不遲疑的開始行動，先是左跳再來右閃，輕盈的腳步踏在柔軟的黃沙上，安靜了無聲，輕而易舉的就到了羊群的旁邊，為了不打草驚蛇，必定得瞬間斃命，我瞄準了其中一隻羊頸部的氣管位置，一劃而過，血花四濺，連一聲哀號都未發出，只是這騰騰的熱血，濺醒了ㄧ旁的牛隻，他們像發了狂似的橫衝直撞亂吼亂叫，搞的雞犬不寧，人類的在夢中被驚醒了，火光竄出。

    「失敗了!」我的腦袋裡開始閃過一些些的對策，拖著羊逃又逃不快，已經打草驚蛇了，我只好偷偷閃進了其中一個蒙古包後頭，衝出來的人類男子手中拿的不是獵槍就是刀子，他們小心翼翼的找，我也小心翼翼的背著他們躲著，這樣下去不是辦法，我看見有個蒙古包燈沒亮，只想著裡邊不是沒人就是睡死了，這麼大的聲響都沒吵醒他。

     於是我快速的閃入那個蒙古包，赫然發現，裡邊擺的、裝飾的，都是些動物皮，當然也有狼的。

    「這…這傢伙不是青虎帶領的其中一隻嗎?有過一面之緣阿!兄弟……」我心中默默的為他哀悼，雖然他是我的敵人，但是更令人生氣的，是人類，簡直禽獸不如。

    「唉唉!各位!找找看蒙古包裡面!」外頭傳來的聲響，我耳朵一豎直，開始左看右看，機警的跳進野獸皮當中。

----------


## a70701111

這樣改是比較OK瞜。
只是覺得雖然都是小故事……在第一段的地方是不是需要再深入一點的事情呢？對話太淺了，感覺在切入主題前就被切斷了。
雖然說不是不好，只是這樣看來就少了些東西。
下篇加油。

----------

